# fishfingers journal



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

This is the first time that i aim to keep a journal and to be honest im looking forward to it.

Im 19 but leave the teenage years behind in 8 days when i hit 20.

Ive trained for 2 years but its only in the last 8 or 9 months that ive made progress as ive started to understand nutrition more, although not fully there!

I prefer heavy training with a rep range of 6 - 8 but recently ive decided to do 4 sets an excercise, a heavy set , then 3 sets of 15 reps, it really pumps the muscle and gets the blood flowing.

Hope i can learn alot from people and hopefully share some of my passion and drive.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

By the way i will try and sort out some pictures when i can, i havnt got the internet at home at the minute as im in the process of moving, getting married in April, so abit busy!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Thought id update the journal as i promised i would, and its good for me to keep a track on things.

This Monday came Shoulders. One area i know im lacking in is my delts, although they have come on in the last few months i lack the mass there. Ive decided to start every shoulder workout with Dumbell Press for the next few month ans see if that helps any. I used to start with side lateral raises to get the width but im going to move that to the second excercise. Quads came yesterday. I started with Squats, then leg press, followed by hack squats. I didnt really train as hard as normally would with Quads but i broke my knee a couple of years back and it sometimes gives me trouble.

Im still learning in my Bodybuilding adventure as im sure we all are. I learn new things almost everyday. I know its common sense to warm up before training, and i used to do a few stretches, but from now on with legs im going to do 5 or 10 minutes on the crosstrainer just to make sure my knees etc are fully warmed up.

Delts are going to be trained twice weekley from now on aswell. I think i may start just training my upper chest for a few months instead of all my chest as this is starting to overpower my shoulders.

I will update tommorow after training tonight.

Thanks for reading and keep lifting!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Last night i finished work at 7pm and was in the gym for halfpast. I arranged to go with a mate at work who has just started a cycle of test and deca.

We trained back, traps and tri's, which is unusual for me as i wouldnt normally train tri's with back. This is how it went

5 sets of lat pulldowns (2 warm up sets and 3 working sets)

Bent over rows - 2 sets, 12 reps @ 60kg

T-Bar rows - 4sets, 12 reps @ 100kg

One arm rows - 4 sets, 12 reps @ 30kg

Shrugs - 5 sets, 12-15 resps @ 140kg

All tricep excercises were performed on the cables including puldowns and kickbacks, and another excercise that im not sure the name of, bringing it up over the head.

Its nice to feel the ache today, i normally do deadlifts aswell on back day but i agreed to do the same as my partner and the change did me good. I also bought my first xxxl top which im well proud about.

Ive agreed to help a friend and his wife move house tommorow, which now im regretting due to the aching! lol should be ok though. It made me laugh the other day, i was at my gym and there was a tshirt saying "Yes im strong .. No i wont help you move house!"

Wish i had bought it for when he asked me now!

Have a good weekend all, im off work all weekend so should be a good one, hams, calfs and abs on Saturday.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I havnt posted for a while and i said id keep this up to date so i thought id better stop being lazy!

Currently working long hourse which isnt so good for gym time and eating but i always manage to fetch good food to work in tubs to warm up. As far as diet is concerned, i kinda had a cheat WEEKEND rather than a cheat day  My wife to be (on the 3rd of April) made a cake the other day and i couldnt help but lick out the bowl and we shared a tub of ice cream the day after. I have ate clean for a month or so without a cheat day so i figured it would be ok!

I am still looking soft which is starting to get to me as im wanting to harden up my appearence, but unfortunatly im still learning how. I think i am going to have a look through Pikeys log as he seems to have the know how, so if your reading Pikey, thanks.

I have come up with a new meal plan which is as follows :-

1)Whey and casein and bcaa , multi vit, fish oil

2) 6eggs, tablespoon olive oil, whole wheat toast x2, oats banana and coffee

3)Beef steak, broccoli, water (pasta,rice or spud) bcaa

4) Chicken breast small amount of rice, 1 cup mixed veg, olive oil and water

5) Tuna, salad, protein shake, bcaa

6) 6 eggs, protein shake and peanut butter, bcaa

Im going to leave carbs out after 5pm. Hope this helps with hardening up!


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

fishfingers said:


> I also bought my first xxxl top which im well proud about.


That's a big ass top for your age bro. How much do you weigh?


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

fishfingers said:


> I am still looking soft which is starting to get to me as im wanting to harden up my appearence, but unfortunatly im still learning how.


Hey F/Fingers

Good work on putting a log together, from experience, people do read it, though not often reply - keep it up.

You listed your new diet in an earlier post and to me it looks pretty good, though I think it might be slightly at odds with your desire to "harden up" as I am assuming that you might be carrying a little "unwanted weight", this diet looks good for a bulk but has too many calories for you to strip an B/F away while bulking - I am assuming that you are natural?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

One note, you don't need BCAA's with Eggs. They're the one food that contains a full range of amino acids. Could just save you a penny or two there


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

would you post up youre entire routine bud?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Im gutted i have just wrote a huge reply but its disappeared! I began by saying its nice to know people are beggining to read my blog and replying to it. The xxxl top, well i might have confused some into thinking im huge but im not, yet. I bought a medium from a gym in Wakefield, i train there when im away from work. Its a medium and fits, just! But i dont fill it but its a goal to work towards. I weigh just over 12 stone at the minute. I cant really post my entire routine because i havnt got one. I change every work out according to how i feel and to keep the body guessing. I keep saying im learning but in my opinion, who isnt? I think we all learn new things about bodybuilding from one time to another. I like to start my workout with a big compound lift, squats and deads being my favourite. Im thinking of powerlifting one day, maybe when im in my late 30's or 40's. I think i sometimes forget that i have only just turned 20 and i have time on my side. Thanks for the bcaa comment, i just thought id add them to my diet to what happened basically, but thanks for the advice.

I trained my chest and shoulders today, 4 sets of incline, 3 sets of flat barbell press and 6 sets of flyes, 3 incline, 3 flat. Shoulders and traps are for me lacking size so heavy smith machine shoulder press, 3 sets, side lat raises for 3 sets and arnold presses for 2 sets. I will train traps on Monday, after getting up from these dreaded weekend night shifts!

Thanks for the advice/comments, keep lifting!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

can i be straight with you dude.

do you know youre body well enuff to keep it guessing?

imo instinctive training comes with years of experience.

get youre self a productive routine and squeeze the gains from it.

by having a routine you can gauge progress more easily.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers mate yeah be honest. Yeah i understand what you mean, so what would you suggest as ive never followed a routine. I suppose it would be alot easier to track progress.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i`d suggest training 2x a week,but thats an unpopular view.

make a routine based on the big compound exercises and we`ll go from there...

i guess a 3 days split would be a good compromise.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

My girlfriend only wants me to go twice a week haha I have always preffered compound excercise, i think thats why im so interested in powerlifting. I have made good progress from the way i train at the minute, going from 9.5 stone to just over 12 stone, but i think i will try and follow a routine. I am on nights so i think tonight may be the perfect opportunity to sort one out! Il be training back, rear delts and traps tommorow. Good times ahead!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Trained shoulders last night and for the first time in about a year they ache today so im well impressed!! I think the reason they ache is because i did Smith Machine Military press .. behind the neck. I have always brought the bar down to my chest as rumour has it behind the neck can cause injury. However i had a spotter so thought i would try it and instantly on the first set i could feel the burn in my delts. Im moving house on Saturday and having my stag do. Going to Nandos to get some chicken, should be good. Good luck chaps always a pleasure to hear from you.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Well the weekend went well, managed to move everything into the new house, thought id pulled my back after lifting a freezer but its ok thankfully. Stag do Saturday which was a good laugh, ended up in town and although i didnt really get drunk id had enough. I havnt trained for around 5 days, im back on wednesday training hard. Its been a nice week away from the weights although ive missed it, think my body was ready for a rest and im feeling bigger and fuller, still been eating loads. A work colleague of mine who unfortunatly has been off sick for 9 months came in for the first time after her sickness today and commented on how big i looked compared to the last time she saw me which is always a huge confidence boost!! Ive found with my body that the more i rest the more i grow, so i think 3 days a week might just nail it for me with cardio in between. Hope your all well


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i did nites for 10 years mate and it really affected all aspects of my training and inevitably my life.

i think youre doing really well..


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Appreciate the support matey yeah it does take it out of you, im hoping for promotion soon so latest i will be finishing will be 0200 so not quite as bad. Cant wait to be back to training tommorow, think some heavy squats are the docters orders! Last day at work soon before the wedding so il try and post a couple of times before then.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Didnt think id be posting today but i had a good training session so thought id report. Ive been reading this months flex and i saw an article on Supersetting. So i supersettet Back and Biceps. My back, especially lower back and Lats felt really pumped. I hate training Biceps,cant really put my finger on why, and i love the pump. My Biceps are probably one of my weakest muscles, although they are of decent size for me(16inch pumped, 15 and a half at rest). They seem to grow quite quickly so for the sake of symmetry sometimes i dont train them as i feel they get enough work from back excercises, rows etc. Just before i get some kip, just a quick mention to a friend of mine who cant hit the weights for months due to a hernia. Hes passionate about Bodybuilding as indeed many of us are and hes a bit down in the dmps. Head up mate you will be back before you know it!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nowt wrong with supersets but tbh ive never done them.

pump doesnt neccessarily equate to growth tho bud.

if you can push and press a heavy weight chances are you`ll have big arms


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Well today will be my last post for around a month, due to getting married and buggering off on holiday for a while. I will still be training as much as possible, love chucking weights around :high5: I obviously am going to keep my protein intake high but i dont think the diet will be quite as strict during the honeymoon period. Im taking my tub of Protein etc. We are going to Wales on a cottage so im thinking a few hikes too! Il be training on the morning of the wedding aswell, nice and pumped for the photos! Haha. Just a quick thanks for reading and replying, il look forward to posting again soon.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hope you have a great day dude.

[email protected] on your honeymoon,stick to bedroom athletics for cardio!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Well im back after over a month away from this board, and work. Today is my foirst shift back, im in happy spirits and the wedding and honeymoon was a dream, enjoyed every minute of it! I trained on the morning of my wedding, which a few people frowned upon but i felt i had to do it haha. On Holiday as well as Cals bedroom cardio advice, i managed a hike up a nearby mountain and my legs screamed the day after. I also had the pleasure of deadlifting a boat which i should imagine was heavier than the 140kg ive managed in the gym, sont ask why i was deadlifting a boat! The second week of the honeymoon we visited some friends further south wales. We went to train and i managed to bench 100kg which ive only done twice in the gym. Ive had two training sessions since ive got back, doing back one day, legs next. Legs stil have a dull ache from two days ago. Ive joined a gym near to me, its quite new but still has a good atmosphere and some big lads in there for inspiration. Il miss my old gym but wil visit it when i go back to see my wifes family in burton upon trent. I am only going to be able to train 3 times a week now so im hoping to come up with a new programme and diet. Im now at 5"6 and 12 and a half stone. I unfortunatly have put on a little fat whilst i have been on holiday but abs are still visible. I took my protein with me and still ate reasonably well but drank too much guiness and ate too much cheescake! So back to it now, if anyone could suggest a good 3 day a week programme id be more than grateful.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Right ive had a bit of a think and play around and ive come up with this.

3 day slpit -

Reps will range from 8 - 10. trying to lift fairly heavy, 4 sets, 5 sets for delts.

Day 1 - Back, Biceps and Forearms. Back excercises include Deads, Wide grip rows, Seated rows and wide grip pull downs. Biceps include straight bar curls, hammer curls and concentration curls.

Day 2 - Legs, Shoulders and Abs. Legs excercises include Squats, Leg Press, Leg curl, both quads and Hams. Need another excerxise for hams, maybe throw in some lunges or stiff leg deads. Shoulders involve Military Press, Side lat raises, front raises and rear delt excercises which i dont know the name of. Abs - various crunches and Oblaque work.

Day 3 - Chest - Triceps and Abs. For chest, flat bench or dumbell press. incline bench or dumbell press, flyes and cable crossovers. Triceps - Skull crushers, close grip push down with triangle, and rope pushdown or overhead extension with dumbell.

Diet -

Meal 1 - whey and casein blend protein shake and multi vit

Meal 2 - 6 raw eggs and Oats with fruit

Meal 3 - Chicken/Steak with basmati rice

Meal 4 - Whey Protein with peanut butter sandwich

Meal 5 - Lean Mince chilli

Meal 6 - Whey and casein blend and 6 more eggs in the form of an omellette.

Im looking to lean bulk for the next few months, would like to hit 13 stone by around Otober time.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Forgot to include shrugs which will be included on Back day. Heavy Barbell shrugs.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

I like your routine that you have posted and your diet, I am going to be changing my routine shortly and will be trying soemthing similar. Keep up the good work!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sack the flyes and crossovers and do dips instead.

theyll be a great transition exercise into your tri work.

glad you had a good honeymoon!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers Mate, leaning forward to hit inner chest, am i right?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah but its all good..

are dips for chest or triceps?

they used to be called upper body squats-so they gotta be good


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I took your advice yesterday Cal and did dips after 4 sets of incline bench 80kg, 3 flat bench 90kg , and sorry but i did flyes, 3 sets with 20kg. I then did just 2 sets of dips as i felt a pain in my shoulder which i wasnt happy with. Had a huge pump and when i walked in the door at home my mrs said youve trained your chest havnt you. She could tel from the pump! I could see the line seperating my pecs and also from my delts and traps which i cant see very well when im not pumped, i really want the line there permanatly. I can see it in certain lights but yesterday i was quite happy with it, nice deep dull ache today especially in the outer pecs (i suspect from the flys.) Unfortunatly i didnt get much sleep as i took my mrs to the cinema so ended up getting about 6 hours which isnt too good for me. Good sleep coming up tonight though as i prepare for tommorows back workout and then from monday on its the new routine. Should be good!:becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well if they hurt your shoulder i`d sta well away matey..some peeps get elbow probs from them too..personally ive never had a single prob tho luckily.

were you doing really controlled negatives with no bounce at the bottom?

how about close grip bench instead?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah slow negatives, pushing hard to get back up. It was a pain in my front delt, im normally ok but thought id leave it last night after that. Yeah i usually do close grip bench, can handle a decent weight on it too with good form. Are you doing a 2 day a week split then or full body workouts, i remember you saying you would advice training twice a week. My mrs (ok im going to call her stace from now on) isnt happy with the amount off eggs i keep going through. Im out of protein powder until friday so im drinking 6 eggs in a morning and same at night, rank but im getting used to it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m doing a 2 day split, as full body workouts were getting too hard due to the weight,so it was time to divide the exericses.

ive been training fullbody since my back op last year.

good results too.

i started training legs evry workout when my back probs developed as my leg work options were very limited and due to being naturally top heavy.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Just a quickie, had a great back workout today, great pump in lats and lower back, unfortunatly i didnt get chance to do deadlifts which is a first in a back workout for about a year, they where doing some work on the area where i could deadlift at the gym, shame! Im sat in a room at the minute where my wife and brother in law are munching down Godfathers pizza and ive just got a proein shake. Someone sympathise with me ... PLEASE!!! haha Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I had to swap my days around this week and do shoulders first, didnt have time to do legs which i wasnt pleased about but that will come maybe thursday. I started of shoulders with Dumbell press,then side lat raises, and more pressing, finished off with shrugs. Altthough i love bodybuilding etc just recently i feel like im just going through the motions. So from now on im going to try and lift and do a PB every session, im not daft and know it wont happen every time but its something to aim for. I feel like i am putting too much fat on so i think im going to take the rest of this week carb free, apart from breakfast time, see what happens and go from there. Im still lacking in delt development and everything i try just doesnt seem to be working. Sorry for the moan, think we all get like this at some point.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

why go carb free when youve simply been over eating?

trim them.

going thru the motions?

youre training too frequently and its only willpower thats sustaining you?

you cant just man up and hit pbs.

cycle youre poundages matey-2 steps forward one step back and repeat.

that way youre cycling your intensity too so you stay fresh!

my last deadlift cycles took me from 180kg-203kg,i then had some time off restarted at 190kg went to 203kg in a month and cruised on to i think 220+ using 1kg increments.

only way i could continue breaking pbs for PART of the cycle was cos i was resting enuff which allowed my body to adapt the extra weight.

the extra rest was the difference between the completed reps being hell on earth and completing them and stalling the cycle with failure.

if i`m well rested i know i can get get the increment.

the key is to know when to drop back.

hope that helps dude


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Im back and continuing with my journal, thanks to Cal for always offering great advice and replying. Managed to kill 100kg bench on my own, no spotter the other day and today made it to 105kg, although 231lb sounds better! I always wanted to get to 100kg bench so im happy. Deadlift will be up to 150kg this week i promise that, made a 145kg dead last week. Eating tonnes and im now up to around 12 stone 7lb, from 12 4 ish. All in all im happy, motivations back, got a promotion at work, looking forward to the next few weeks. Arms have gone up to just under 16 now, managed to stretch the tape 16 and a half inch pumped. Keep ya posted!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

A decent week with diet although some ice cream did tempt me! Found a place just of junction 35a north of the m1, all you can eat for about 6 quid. They do everthing, veg, meat, carvery, chinese, salad, soup, alsorts, so ive been there this week with my wife and pigged out on a ton of meat (3 halfs of chicken, 5 pieces of thick cut gammon and some pork, oh, and some chicken scewars!) aswell as some nice veg and spuds. Still stuck at 12 stone 7lbs, which is annoying as im trying to put on weight. Lost a little of the weight around my stomach, abs once again showing. Struggling to eat as much as i would like due to struggling with money, hard times after just getting married. Some days i dont get to eat meat so i just munch down some eggs or tuna, better than nothing! Trained chest and abs with an old school friend of mine yesterday, smith machine flat bench, four sets, went up to 110kg, then incline dumbell press using 40kg dumbells, four sets, flyes with 25kg dumbells for four sets, finishing off with 2 sets of incline flyes. Did some machine crunches, really feeling the ache in both chest and abs today. Still aching from leg day the day before that, including squats, leg presses, stiff leg deads and calf raises, massive pump in my legs, nearly fell down the steps on the way out of the gym! Using a protein powder at the minute caller RAVAGER. Really good stuff, lots of amino acids, run out at the minute but will get dome in 4 days when i get ppaid. Wanted to get some creatine this month but as i said im skint so maybe next month. Ive got weekend nights this week but i wont be working anymore after this due to promotion, happy days, hoping this will affect my training for the better. Note to self .. Keep training hard, keeps me sane!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

On nights again tonight. Got in yesterday morning at about 0730, had 3 slices of toast with peanut butter. Had this instead of a protein shake as i wake up needing the loo! Woke up at 2.30pm and this is how my diet looked

2.30 - Protein shake, cod liver oil

3.00 - 2 Boiled egg sandwiches with red sauce in 2 slices of bread plus coffee and multi vit

5.00 - 3 chicken drumsticks with potatoe wedges plus water

6.16 - Casein Protein Shake

*AT WORK*

8.30 - 2 chicken drumsticks and wedges

12.15 - Tuna and onion sandwich and a handful of strawberries

03.15 - Snicker bar (first chocolate bar in around 6 months!) Dam it tasted good!

And at 6am il eat another tuna and onion sandwich.

Not a great day of eating but at least it has been regular. Looked in the mirror earlier with just my boxers on, looking better than i expected, did a few poses, happy with my leg development at the minute and upper chest looking fuller. Couldnt train today as gym shuts at 1 pm on weekends and i need my kip off nights! Back to it on Monday though, looking forward to it...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Looked in the mirror earlier with just my boxers on, looking better than i expected, did a few poses,


now take that pair of socks out of your boxers and try again :becky:


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

LOL i knew id get some stick for posting that :becky:

Proper skint at the minute, not a penny until wednesday, so going to have to have unflavoured protein shakes at least 5 times a day! Got 3 chicken breasts left amd a couple of tines of soup and beans  Bad times. Still pumping iron though, i might look a bit more ripped if im not eating lol


----------



## krashslaughta1466867960 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice journal have enjoyed reading this. Keep it up dude


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Back to eating like an f-ing beast today, managed a 110kg bench yesterday for 1 rep, banged out 3 reps on 100 kg. Still stook on 145k kg deadlift though, i try 150kg and my back just bends, not good. Still hard work and persistance and il get there. Going to order some Creatine today. Ive been told about Marvel Milk, apparently 99% protein, so im looking into this too, think i will mention it on the forum in a minute. Started to write down my daily diet in my diary, suprising myself that i am actually eating ok. Cant rant for too long this morning, but as a last word, ive started haveing a bit of sugar aftrer training. This turns into glucose which is pushed into the muscle straight after training. Still at 12 stone 7 this morning, hoping the creatine might push me to the 12 stone 10 mark.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Why oh frickin why do i keep going down to 12 stone 4? Diet hasnt changed, protein intake hasnt changed. Only thing that may have changed is the protein im having. I ran out of my last protein, RAVAGER, which was brilliant, and now im using some left over my protein, unflavoured, disgusting stuff. As money is tight, i chose this month to get some kre-alkalyn creatine instead of the RAVAGER. I think im starting to regret that as the protein kept me stong etc and this month i am going to have to rely on milk powder as a protein source aswell as my diet. Ive wanted to try kre-alkalyn for some time however and im looking forward to it. Cant remember if in my last post i mentioned i had hit 110kg bench press or not, but yeah bitches, i did it!! Happy days, should be interesting to see how this month pans out...


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Right! Im ordering extreme protein from extreme nutrition in about an hour, that should be better than that milk powder :tongue1:


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

just read through our journal.

1st congrats on the wedding.

i have used extreme before, its nice stuff. i also like there liquid fury, great product


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

reason you weight might be fluctuating is stress.

forget about weight gain and go with the mirror bud.

the typical 2lbs a week weight gain for a natty is a quick way to get fat!!!!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah true. Weighed in at 12 stone 12 last night, 12 stone 10 this morning before anything to eat. Kre alkalyn creatine has come as has my extreme protein. Finishing work at 3pm all this week due to training for a new job at work so that suits me fine. Nice BBQ last night, plenty of chicken andf olives! Although i did have abit of girly Sangria! Thats probably why i weighed in heavy this morning lol Going to be a good week, think a tan is in order wiyth the decent weather. Sorry ive not said much about training in the last few posts, ie sets/reps etc.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Weighed in at 12 stone 13 last night and 12 stone 9 this morning. I feel full and big and my chest feels thick. Arms look quite grainy if thats the right way to describe it. Back day today il let you know how i get on. On Kre Alkalyn creatine at the mo, 3 days in i feel strong!! We march on together ....


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Thought id update my journal for anyone that reads it, if anyone! .... I know i seem obsessed with my weight but thats from the days of weighing just over 9 stone! Hit the 13 stone mark yesterday. I have ate some crap food over the weekend, i was over in staffordshire at my wifes parents house. I think its time to kick the cardio up a gear, although i am afraid of losing some size and strength. Il keep it to a minimum but just enough to burn a bit of fat. Still feeling strong and people now say something every day to me about me being 'big' or on steroids etc etc, was good to start with but now its starting to wind me up. Just accept i train and get on with your own lives being weak. Job done. I have sort of got into the routine that when i go to my wifes parents house, i train all my lagging parts in the shed. Enjoy it and i get away from the in laws! Leg day today, starting with squats, 5x5. I think i will go heavy with leg press but go fairly light with extensions to get a burn and pump. Hams will start off with stiff leg deads, followed by curls and lunges. Chicken pasta for tea, tuna tonight, and then 6 eggs before i go to sleep. Forearms are slowly getting bigger. My dad sat opposite me the other day in a chinese restaurant (told you i had been eating crap) and said it was like sitting across from arnie haha. Right, back to work ...


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Morning all, havnt updated for a few days so here goes .. 13stone 2lb was yesterdays weight,and the upper chest was quite visible. Didnt have a look at myself this morning, feel i always look a little depleted in the morning! Trained back and traps last night as follows;

Deadlifts - 4 sets of 130kg

Wide Grip pulldowns - 4 sets of number 14 whatever that is haha

1 arm rows - 2 sets - heavy

normal seated cable rows - 2 sets - again, heavy.

Barbell shrugs

Cable Shrugs

Got up at 4:30 this morning for work, had an immense pain in my gut so i didnt eat. Think i will get some food in ten minutes though, always feel bad when i havnt ate.

I was in the gym last night with a bloke i met there, he must weigh about 20stone, probably more. He is a powerlifter, and although he has some fat, you can quite clearly see msot definition. He is really stong and it is always a pleaseure train along side him. His wife and 14 year old son also come with him. His son is a boxer but a budding bodybuilder aswell and its always nice to see them train as a family.

Anyway the krealkalyn creatine is really good i can still feel the improvement in myself. Ive ran out of protein so im using that marvel milk powder for now until i get paid in a week. Going back on a protein called RAVAGER, i think ive mentioned it before. Take it easy guys and girls il update again soon ...


----------



## sti_prodrive1466867968 (Jun 18, 2009)

Just read everything so far & I mst admit.. I'm impressed !! Keep it up mate & will keep checking it out as for your age I personaly say that what uve done soo far is very good unless someone on here can pin point a problem pls do guys & giv advice on how to go ahead with a different root


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks mate that means quite alot, i havnt really got the support of anyone other than the guys on here so cheers. I try and train right etc read up alot so my knowledge is improving all the time. Think its the passion i have for this sport that drives me on, and like you mentioned its good to get advice off people on here.

Going dowo to staffordshire tonight where staceys parents live. Wont be at the gym tonight but her brother has a few weights that i gave him in the shed and a crappy multi gym, but hey its better than nothing, and il still get a pump going.

Train hard .. thanks for the inspiration ..


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I said i would update yesterday but im sorry i didnt get the chance. Trained shoulders ast night;

4 sets of machine shoulder press

4 sets of 1 arm shoulder press (dumbell)

3 sets of side lateral raises - 1 drop set

3 sets of upright rows

2 sets of dumbell shrugs

2 sets of smith machine shrugs, behind

Really trained hard last night, think i had a point to prove to myself, dont know quite what but it worked. I hardly ever get an ache in my shoulders but im pleased to say that today im in pain! Arnt we a funny lot eh wanting that ache. For some reason my lats are aching too, not sure if this suggests bad form, but i think i had form spot on. Maybe it has come from the upright rows.

Did 50 press ups when i woke up just to get a little pump, yeah sad i know!

Ive decided to change from the heavy 4-6 rep training to a lighter 15-20 reps. The reason for this is im wanting a bit more detail all over. Although i feel pain when i am training, i no longer get that intense burning, so im going for that for a month i think. I will throw in the odd heavy set so as not to lose any strength, and hey, liftinh heavy is my passion. Hope to hear your thoughts on this ....


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi all! I have just got back from a 4 day resedential course in Bristol. Lovely city, really enjoyed it. I managed to eat well while i was there, i took some eggs, nuts, sandwiches etc with me, and we ate out every night, so i chose the chickens, steaks etc. Managed to train in the Hotels gym, dumbells went up to a MASSIVE 25kg haha but at least i managed to get a decent pump while i was there and actually i did get some DOMS. Maintained my weight of 13 stone, upped the cardio whilst i was there and also went for a swim or too. All in all i am looking forward to a good week of training from Monday onwards. Feeling good and strong, ready and waiting to see how this week goes ....


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Was back training after only training 2 days last week due to circumstance. Had a good sesh last night, hit the back and traps hard.

4 sets lat pull downs

4 sets heavy rows

4 sets cable cross overs

and 3 sets of an excercise i dont know the name of! Basically you get the ropes on a cable and pull it towards your face and outwards, really burns the upper back and traps!

I got some jelly babies from ASDA aswell yesterday for after training. Typical nutritional values are something like 70% carbs and NIL fat, so some of those and a protein shake straight after training - JOB DONE.

I have been reading alot on Dave Drapers website which has given me some good info regarding diet etc.

Day off training today but tommorow i will hit Legs and Shoulders. Friday will be chest and arms and maybe abs.

For some reason i am becoming a little bloated these days, i dont mean to be crude but i am having a crap like 3 times a day. I will see how it goes over the next few weeks and if it carries on i will post something on this site.

Happy lifting.....


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Another update from lundi aka fishfingers lol Started training with a friend of mine who expressed an interest in lifting. I have never trained anyone before but i think im up for the challenge and of passing on my passion for the iron to him. Showed him deadlifts yesterday along with other back excercices and just told im to basicaly eat eat and eat some more as he wants to get bigger. Looking forward to seeing some results for him, welcome aboard matey!

Back to me, well backs aching from yesterday and looking a little tighter and leaner, whilst still being as strong. Looking forward to the next few weeks, planning on some more heavylifting, seem to respond best to that. Will update soon ....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hello matey soz i havent dropped by for a while...

it is very satisfying getting results out of someone else...

i`d seriously forget any ideas of detail yet.

if you want to use that rep range its good for stamina and endurance.

i think bringing detail out is more a diet thing so unless you were v lean anyway you wouldnt really know where to start..


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah suppose your right mate. Dropped by englishmuscle a few times, caught a few people on which was good. Ripped up a bit in the last few weeks so happy so far. Like i say, back to some heavy lifting though, really wana post some pics soon.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Havnt managed to post for a whils, seem so busy these days. Basically ive realised calfs and hams, = LACKING! Upper chest could be better so these will get trained religiously twice a week. Legs are going to be trained with more intensity to try and bring in some detail. Struggling to diet, really could do with some advice from someone, i need a good kick up the arse to sort it. Will still be lifting heavy, rep range 6 - 8, maybe one set of 12 for other body parts whilst trying to diet. Right, im 13.4 now, just over 16inch arms, 46inch chest,34 waist, 20 years, approx 5 foot 6/7. Upper abs slightly visible. Will diet until October time. Will update. Lift heavy bitches!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I havnt trained legs in about two weeks just to chaffin when I walk. I figured though that if I ever want to compete I need good wheels as they say lol so today was as follows

5 sets of squats, 2 warm up sets and then 3 sets of 100kg 10 reps

hamstring curls, lying down, not sure what weight

calf raises 5 sets, real good pump

didn't do 2 much today, felt slight pain in my left knee so was sensible.

I trained in burton at physique gym, always an amazing atmosphere there, really miss it so it's always good to go back and see some d faces and lift real iron weights, not the coloured weights that I hate. Met a bloke whois havnt seen in a yeR the other day, he is a pro fighter In Mma and I met him from my fighting days. He has a real amazing physique and is turning his attention to bbing soon, he is going to put me in contact with someads from Leeds who I'm hoping to meet, they compete reguraly. Havnt had much support these days regarding training so lifes tough but hey this sport is very individual at times. Keep lifting.....


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I havnt trained legs in about two weeks just to chaffin when I walk. I figured though that if I ever want to compete I need good wheels as they say lol so today was as follows

5 sets of squats, 2 warm up sets and then 3 sets of 100kg 10 reps

hamstring curls, lying down, not sure what weight

calf raises 5 sets, real good pump

didn't do 2 much today, felt slight pain in my left knee so was sensible.

I trained in burton at physique gym, always an amazing atmosphere there, really miss it so it's always good to go back and see some d faces and lift real iron weights, not the coloured weights that I hate. Met a bloke whois havnt seen in a yeR the other day, he is a pro fighter In Mma and I met him from my fighting days. He has a real amazing physique and is turning his attention to bbing soon, he is going to put me in contact with someads from Leeds who I'm hoping to meet, they compete reguraly. Havnt had much support these days regarding training so lifes tough but hey this sport is very individual at times. Keep lifting.....


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Went to the gym yesterday down here in burtnwith a friend of mine who has been out for 5 weeks with a hernia op, gladly hes recovering and slowly getting back into the swing of things. I ended up training shoulders with a bloke there who i havnt seen in months. Ths guy is huge but constantly whines about his physique. He is carrying maybe 2 stones in fat and water but other than that he looks great. He said bodybuilding had ruined his life and it just made me think how it can affect daily life. Im loving it though an feel im making progress. Cut down to 13 stone, its only a few pounds but i feel better for it and am still as strong. Long way to go obviously but all good in the hood.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds like you're progressing in the way you want to...stick at it bud..


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeh cheers mate, what about you?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

The last week has been a decent week fro training but not so good for diet. Still ate mostly right but sometimess due to work etc i havnt been able to get the most nutritious foods. As mentioned training has been spot on all week, trained back on wednesday and i really got the mind muscle connection going so very pleased. Legs have finally stopped aching from Mondays training sesh, really hammered them and i knew about it! Today i am finishing off the week with shoulders and upper chest, shoulders have improved significantly over the last few months but still a long way to go. Finally feel like i am getting somewhere and my love for this sport just grows and grows .... eat, train, rest .... GROW!


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

this is a decent journal mate and it has sort of inspired me to really stick at mine .. i cant wait until monday for it all to begin


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Just had a read through my journal and seen some progress that i have made, feel that it inspires me to keep on going. Im in wales at the minute and have beem all week. Have been caning the protein shakes as i havnt been able to get as much food as i would like. I have taken this week off as we are with friends and i havnt taken time off in months. Done a few pree-ups etc to make myself feel better lol. Just wondering what changes i might change when i get back home, heavy, pyramids sets or light. I think pyrmid sets as i havnt done that in a while. Started my own group on facebook - L23Muscle - want to make my own site in time.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Back from Wales today, went to a classical concert this evening. Didnt think it was my cup of tea but to be honest i was suprised and understand why some of the bodybuilders pose to it. Back to training tommorow after a refreshing week off. Heavy deadlifts, pullups, and rows will be the basis of the session followed by half hour of cardio. Happy lifting, il update soon


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Trained back at Physique today and got a personal best deadlift, 150kg. I know it might not be much to you guys but to me ive waited a good few months to get there. Did approx 6 sets of deadlifts and nailed it. I tried it a few months back but didnt get there. Hoping to get some supps next mont, amino acids etc post up again after wednesdays session.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

congrats on the personal best!  thats lifting more than double me :S lol. Glad you finally nailed it!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Lol cheers it's always a good feeling. Feel like I've been hit by a truck today though haha happy days eh


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Back is still aching from Monday but slowly healing. I trained chest and triceps last night with a mate of mine that is stopping over from burton.

Flat bench 4 sets 12,10,8,4 reps. Only managed 110kg bench, hoping to knock that up soon.

Incline dumbell press - as above - 40kg's.

Incline flys - 3 sets - 12 reps - 20kg.

Cable crossovers - not sure of the weight but felt a good stretch in the pecs, 3 sets.

Finished of chest with 3 sets of dips leaning forward, really felt the ache and burn after this.

For triceps

4 sets close grip bench - 60kg

Pushdowns - again not sure what weight but it was full stack - 4 sets

Rope pushdows - 3 sets.

Managed to eat well yesterday, starting to become a habit for me which i am pleased about. I am at work at the minute and i have just had some cous cous and tuna with onion and garlic for my dinner. Good for muscle repair, bad for the breath 

Until next time .... keep lifting!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Last day of training last night, finished the week off with legs.

Squat x 5 - Only as high as 120kg due to high reps. Managed 19 reps with 90kg, was nearly sick and blurred vision but felt amazing after.

Hamstring curl x3 with one drop set.

Seated calf raises - 4 sets - 100kg - started on 30 reps and basically competed with my training partner to see who stopped first, he managed 35 reps i did 45. Pussy  Thats right mate if you join the site and see this journal, your a pussy lol.

Finished off with leg press x4 sets. My PM is 250kg but legs were knackered by this point so stuck with approx 180kg for 20 reps, immense burn.

Glad im well back into training after my week off.

I hink my signature sums up my attitude at the minute, dont let anything hold you back.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Back at work today after a couple of days off. Brought some cous cous and tune for lunch, wouldve brought a shake but i have left my tub in burton  Must fetch it at the weekend!

Trained shoulders and upper chest yesterday.

4 sets military press

4 sets side lat raises - cable

4 sets upright rows

4 sets smith machine military press

3 sets incline dumbell press

3 sets flies

2 sets incline bench press.

Shoulders are STILL lacking! I think they are slowly slowly responding. Manage to get an ache now where as before i never did. The main reason for this is i am hitting them with more intensity and feel they are now more powerful.

Diet today has started with 5 eggs, 1 pint semi skimmed milk and a banana with a cup of oats all blended up at 5.30am.

Will follow with 2 - 3 slices wholemeal bread with baked beans and scrambled egg at 8.30am.

Dinner at approx 12.00. Tuna and cous cous.

Unfortunatly due to poor planning my tea wont be until approx 5.30, hopeing to get a snack at work to put me on.

Had mult vit and fish oil aswell, drink lots of water at work.

Bye for now


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

is it possible youre training shoulders too hard? they get a lot of secondary work from other exercises?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

The reason for slow growth? I dont think so mate i hit them once a week, and as i mentioned they are slowly getting bigger, i have always had a problem with them. It is only since i have upped the intensity etc that they have managed to grow a little. Must just be a weak point?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

drop into maintenaince weights on bench and anything else you do that works shoulders and i bet youre shoulders would respond.

its nigh on impossible to grow everywhere at once..(using the provisor that youre natty)


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Cal i never thought of that, sounds good.

Looking foward now to the winter and packing on some muscle, jumpers all winter in the gym for me 

Would normally be training tonight but stace wants a night in with me so i will train tommorow, legs.

Squats, 2 sets heavy, 2 sets approx 100kg for 20 reps. 20 rep squats are killers, last time i thought i would faint but the pump was amazing.

Will concentrate on hams and calfs.

Hoping to come up with my bulking diet in the next few weeks which i will post. Pikey has goven me an interesting idea of carb cycling so we will see. Will train heavy mainly, going as low as 4 reps. Will do this for 2 weeks on 2 weeks off approx, dont want to knacker my joints.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Decided to train chest today as it didnt get a decent workout last week. However felt really week, bad planning and hardly ate all day, just bits of cottage cheese and a few eggs, hardly any carbs or fats. Planned well for work tomorow, 2 meals of chicken and turkey breasts mixed with leeks and garlic and boiled spuds. Got a peanut butter wholemeal bagel and a protein shake. Heading off to bed soon as im up at 4.45, got to iron mu uniform  lol willupdate soon, thanks for the continuing support.


----------



## Bulletproof1466867974 (Sep 19, 2009)

this is a great journal mate keep up the hard work


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude,with regards to advising you on bulking...

tbh i feel a bit of a shame dealing out bulking advice when its something i have problems with myself...

even on the leanest bulk i seem to get porkier around the waste and it emphasises my topheavyness..fat just dont go on my legs..

youve made an amazing change to youre bod albeit over done it i think.

i reckon if you stick with what youve been doing,but make the bulk leaner?

did you feel the excess bodyfat also came with extra muscle growth?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to reply Cal.

Yeah last time i did it i did add too much bodyfat, i think this time it is a case of heavy training, possibly full body workouts, and consistent, lean foods, with the odd cheat meal. Tbh I do feel that the excess in fat did give me more muscle mass, without a doubt. I was and am now stronger etc but i made the mistake in eatin too much crap and no cardio. Cardio has now been implemented (although i hate it!!). The problem i may have is cutting but keeping the muscle, thats going to be the hardest part.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

150KG deadlift 2 week ago approx, 155KG deadlift yesterday. And wow my back is aching today! I have a new workout partner, he is on the gear and probably in his 40's, so some good competition for me, managing to keep up at the minute and am stronger in a few lifts which i am proud of. Eating like a saint recently, a big saint at that! Steak, chicken, spuds, fruit all on the agenda. Was thinking about some dbol over the winter but think i will give it a miss, im natty at the minute and dont see a need as yet, im sure diet and kre alkalyn will do the trick.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

STARVING! Time for 2cnd breakfast in a minute 

Severe DOMS today, trained chest and Triceps on Wednesday, 2 days ago, and the ache is deeper today than i think it ever has been.

Chest - Flat Dumbell press - 5 sets 20kg,30kg,40kg,40kg and 45kg dumbells.

Incline Dumbell Press - 30kg, 40kg, 40kg, 30kg

Dumbell flys - 1 set 12kg, 3 sets 25kg.

Cable press - High reps with a dam good squeeze in the middle,

Dips, 1 set 12 reps

Triceps

Overhead extension - 3 sets 40kg dumbell

Triceps pushdowns with v bar - pyramid set working from heavy to light and back again, light was approx 5kg for high reps, and im not sure what weight the heavy set was but it was full stack.

This took approx an hour with a training partner, pumped to high heaven after.

Tonight is the last training day of the week, Legs and Shoulders.

As i deadlifted heavy on Monday, i am going lighter with the squats today, maybe 4/5 sets of 20reps, killers!

Hope you all have a decent weekend, im off to a music fest tommorow and party at y house sunday, although i wont be drinking


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

keep it going bud....


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement verne.

Well this weekend has been a let down or should i say i have let myself down. My mate is indian and his mum makes the best samosas, and he literally brought about 100 big onesto my house forthis party, 'fraid i helped myself to about 20 of em! Feeling rather fat and from now on i will have more self control, think im out for a run in the morning, training in the evening. Looking forward to it. Need someone to help me with my contest prep, another 2 years yet but i dont know where to start. A little bit down with it all but i know i can pull through with the goods...


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Well the above party is well and truly behind me now thank goodness. Since then i have been eating really well. I have started to keep a log in a notepad on my workouts/diet etc so hoping this helps me over the winter months. Trained chest last night and legs tonight, trained last night instead of wednesday as my better half was not well, so thought i better do my duty and stay in to look after her! Its hard being a gentleman  

9 days off work now so pleanty of rest for me after getting up at 4.45 every day. Sev ache in chest this morning, still feels pumped aswell.

Reading alot of articles lately, well, i always have. tmuscle.com is a brilliant website, no nonsense stuff on there really helping with training and techniqies etc.

If i dont post before the weekend then have a good one.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi all, not posted in a few days. Had a good back session on Monday, finishing with the farmers walk as i am trying to improve my grip. Managed 50kg for 2 sets the length of the gym and back, not sure how far that is. Forearms were really aching the next day so i am pleased with that, also had a really good ache in my back. Came down to burton last night so today i trained at my beloved PHYSIQUE gym. Managed to smash 50kg dumbells on dumbell press for 3 reps. Sorry im not really posting up my workouts at the minute but i have them down on paper. I seem to be concentrating on strength aswell at the minute as this fascinates me, and along with strength comes size. Legs at Physique on Friday with two mates. Well bye for now and as usual, KEEP LIFTING!!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry all time for a treat im at a good friend of mine who is Indian and his mum is making us an authentic indian curry and trimmings. Ha I've ate clean all week so tonight it's high calories lol


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Another day another doller they say eh! Been at work since 6am, got quite abit done. Back is beckoning a good session tonight, deadlifts are on the horizon! Will update when i have finished shaking from them 

If anyone is interested, type Dave Draper into google and go onto his official site. There you can sign up for a newsletter the bomber sends out himself. I recieve it every week and it is always a decent read.

And oh yeah while i think, CONGRATS ZACK KHAN! Wow a Pro at last. I was talking to him on facebook the other day and he is a really decent guy so well done again.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Managed to nail a 160kg deadlift with no wrist straps for grip. I did a 155kg a couple of weeks back but with straps. Managed that for 2 reps and could have done more but wanted to see if i could pull 160kg, it looks like my goal of 200kg by next summer is looking realistic although still somuch more workto do.

With regards to not using straps, i did the farmers walk last weeki think it was and trying not to use straps at all. Im not sure if it is a pschcological factor or wether my grip has actuallyimproved but my grip did feel stronger and 150kg actually felt quite light which was strange, some days i go and struggle with that.

Goals for the winter obviously include bulking but mainly - upper chest, grip, shoulders.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Leaving too long between posts i think ..

I have started the 20 rep squat routine on Monday. Lifting heavy with with compound moves. I have been squating with 80kg for 20 reps, although its not alot of weight the 20 reps hurt like hell. Severe DOMS after both workouts, can feel the muscle breakdown. Started again with the Kre Alkalyn creatine from extreme, just a quick note to them - thank you, amazing service.

Will post after tommorows final training session of the week.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Decided 20 rep squat one week, normal heavy compound next week. Reason for this is beacause after the 20 rep squats, i couldnt lift as heavy as normal. So i thought if i did one week on a week off, then i will hopefully still hitting all muscle groups hard. Feeling strong at the minute although weight wont move from 13 stone 3 approx. I think i am weighing myself too much, nearly every day. Some good advice too i read, dont go on what the scales say but on the mirror. Mirror is telling me that shoulders are developing. Looking forward to the cutting at the beggining of 2010 but you cant beat a bulk! Looks like i am not getting many replies these days 

Hope everyone else is training hard but most importantly enjoying it. One bodybuilder once said to me that bodybuilding has ruined his life. I never want to feel like this, and hope no one else does. Do it for yourself, train eat and rest and the goods will follow.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Mate I'm the same as you, but I also take measurements and do it waaaayyy too regular! I guess it's natural you want to see improvements but when you do it nearly everyday it's going to be hard to see improvements isn't it. I reckon me and you should have a "weigh in" every couple of weeks, but not touch the scales till that specified day LOL!

If you still aren't getting any heavier are you sure you are eating enough?

Can I ask why BBing had "ruined" that dude's life?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah mate im up for the weigh in lol. TBH i am eating well but yeah possibly not enough. Think i may sit down tommorow and sort it.

This bloke i mentioned is huge, fairly ripped. He is mentally unstable as for as i can tell. He also suffers from a severe case of eczema. He is paranoid about himself and his physique, and as i said he is not all there. I think all this adds up to his description of the sport we love.

I understand the self critique as we all do it, its natural. But shame its ruined his pereption of it all...


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I have been working 4pm until 2am all this week so had to adapt and train in the morning. Hate training in a morning, feel tired still and weak. However lef session this morning didnt go too bad, nice pump and ache!! Diet has been sound today, although i do need to get some more oats as ie ran out. Always have thses for breakfast with honey, aswell as a protein shake and eggs.

Cant wait for friday i am off work and training chest and shoulders. Will report back


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

170KG deadlift today iron brothers, and sisters!

No straps are anything, so im happy and on course for my 200kg hopefully in the summer. Probably the best session in months, deads, rows, good mornings. Ate well today too.

Loved the atmosphere too today at the gym. Real men working real hard for there dreams. You see the mags etc and its amazing to see the pros but its good to see locals givingthere all.

Hope everyones doing well, keep it going!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Another update to keep track of my progress.

I have gone up in weight in the last week or two, up to 13 stone 10. Feeling strong and back on the creatine at the end of the month.

Steroids are becoming a temptation, i have researched them for the last two years to go along with my knowledge on bodybuilding. I am resisting so far, i am making progress just at a slower rate than i would like. I am proud to be natural although i do know what a part steroids play in the bodybuilding scene.

So far so good, just got to keep going.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

yep looks like your well on course for the goal you have set...keep it going


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

you are doing all the right things m8 .

remember the better you are without them the better you will be with them


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Keep it up fishfingers, we're reading, even if we're not posting. Good luck with the deadlift, maybe hold off on your decision regarding drugs until you have hit your goals, as FAT BOY says, the better you are without them...


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah cheers guys i know what you are saying, thanks for the support.

Ive finally made it to 14 stone, top 4 abs still visible. Obviosuly on a bulk i dont expect the lower ones to be showing. Just enjoying the heavy strong feeling at the minute and hopefully the strength will keep coming until januarys cut


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

cool...keep it going Fish....


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

As most of you know i work for the Ambulance Service and as today is new years day and i was working from Control, they said we could come in in normal clothes instead of unifor. These are the comments made

Look how big you are!

Do you spend every minute out of work in the gym?

I think you are getting wider as we speak

Look at the size of your arms

I think you need to start working out (LOL)

And one or two women looked and just smiled almost dreamily

I suddenly feel like i am doing something right! 

Happy new year and train hard in 2010!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

First workout of the New Year was on Saturday, chest, and i am still feeling the DOMS. And today was back and triceps.

Think i am going to get some sort of routine going, i have always worked off instinct in the Gym and never followed a routine.

Gutted that i havnt got the chanel Bravo, as WSM is on at the minute. Love this competition and aspire to do strongman some day.

Feel good about this year with regards to training, it has started well and i know come this time next year more improvements will have been made.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Leg day today, maxed out at 150kg, sure il be making it 160kg next week. Stiff leg deads to follow with lunges and calf raises. Feeling stronger but my dam deadlift wont budge from 170kg. Really want to make 200kg by summer and i will train hard to get there but im not feeling it at the minute. Any ideas? Hope 2010 has started well for everyone, this is going to be a good year im sure.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Isnt it weird that i seem to be posting after or on every leg day 

The other day i did squats again for about 5 sets and then straight away went on the leg press machine with about 120kg and hit 50 reps, followed by a break and then another 50 reps. I felt dizzy, sick, and couldnt walk. I did this with my training partner and we both felt amazing after, although in some amazing pain!!!

I have been looking at some strongman websites tonight and think i am going to taylor my workouts against some that i have seen. I have shed a few pounds, which i am happy about. Not really going on the scales of late though.

So my training is changing! Wish we had the equipment like sleds and tires etc but sure i can adapt.

Ive said it before and i will say it again, thers nothing like having a bad day at the gym but still knowing that the lifts you made are more than the average man could lift.

I have received some excellent advice on here regarding ,y deadlift, to get past my plateau, so i will be putting these tips into practice. Things like trying 80/90% of my 1rm for reps instead of going all out every week and adding 1 and 2kg to the bar instead of trying to add 10kg.

Really wana go train NOW but will have to wait until wednesday 

Lift heavy and thanks for the continuos support.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Well its 02.47 and im posting. Just finished work, got 6 days off now with which i plan to train hard but at te same time rest up. Ive been reading loads of material lately surrounding bodybuilders of old and classic strongmen. Really it drives home to me that no fancy supps are needed or fancy training methods, just the basics really and a good mindset.

Cant wait for the expo in may, it will be my first time there and u have vip tickets with a few from my gym so should be amazing. No matter what, train hard and everything else will fall into place, thats my new philosophy


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Havnt posted for a whilse so it thought id let ya'll know how its going.

Much the same really, basic heavy lifting with the odd light weights i.e. for shoulders. Managed a 180kg partial dead again yesterday. tried 190kg but didnt quite get all the way to the top. Still, it feels good to hold that kind of weight.

Still looking forward to the expo and meeting Dorian.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahem 240kg partial dead :becky:

you keeping ok bud?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

As good as it gets matey yeah ta, and loving your picture by the way LMFAO! Thats below the belt pal lol il catch you up, ive got age on my side


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m just an old dude with a wonky back...

fcuk me i should hope you exceed me!

and if i can play a part in anyone exceeding me i`ll be happy to...

you will never of course exceed being the one and only crazycal tho







SHABBBA!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Haha yeah man i will never get to your status. ANd dont put yourself down dude your a f*cking great inspiration and you've helped me loads with my training.

On a side note, legs tonight people, which means only one thing, squats! I might try box squats, never done them before, although it wont be a box under me it will be a bench. Crap gym lol. Only joking, if anyone is ever in the rotherham area, steelworks gym is the place to be.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Leg sesh went like this :

4 Sets smith machine squats - 150kg - 6 reps

4 Sets leg curls, light

6 Sets of leg press - Working up to the last set which was 440kg for 6 reps.

4 Sets hamstring curls

I am going to incorporate calfs into tommorows session.

Hate doing squats on the smith machine but hey the squat rack was in use so had no option. The leg presses were my mates idea, there were about 20 20kg plates on the thing plus some smaller black weight weighing 5kg each, we had 30 of those on. So all in all considering the wright of the actual machine, the weight was quite possibly 450kg.

At one point i nearly lost it but after a very red face i managed to salvage myself 

Got the worsd DOM's today but im pleased with how it went.

Shoulders and arms tommorow, supersets


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

So im on lates all this week with work so having to train in the mornings, which im not so happy about, i always feel weak and tired at that time.

There were about 4 of us training in the whole gym, and the guy that was looking after the place. They had some crappy girl music on until we complained, then he changed the CD to metalica. Not really my cup of tea but it did inspire me to a decent workout.

Flat bench 4 sets plus 2 warm up sets so 6 in total.

Started off at 60kg, then 110kg for 5 reps.

Incline bench on smith, 100kg for 7 reps, 4 sets

Incline flies, 2 sets, but ended up on the machine fly machine as the freeweight flies were troubling my shoulder. Any ideas for stretching etc to prevent the pain?

3 Sets of pullovers with 20kg dumbell.

Currently maintaining a stead 14.5 stone weight, which im pleased about.

Looking at my physique, i could do with more fullness and thickness,and more hamstrings, but im happy with my overall shape. Havnt had a bad day at the gym in a while now, and my passion grows for the iron game. Watch this space, good things to come in future.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

heh heh cool avvy mate..been meaning to do sommat similar.

an EM member from bankok used to post em up..



> your a f*cking great inspiration and you've helped me loads with my training


ohh have i?

jolly good...

long as i havent overdeveloped that forearm of yours with all that extra "grip"training :wink:

thanks bud..


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Forearms are coming on nicely, thats all you need to know  hahaha. Glad ya like the avvy, didnt know if i would get stick from it or some other arsey comments like you aint big enough to do that lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol fcuk em..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just for you....










you can see where the weight has gone ..

my lower abs...

note to self either take more pics or suck it in lol

fcuk my arms need work...


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Mate you are a one hundred and ten percent, NUTTER! haha thats quality, remind me of this in a few years when i do my first show, il see if i can get myself kicked off stage  My arms measure 17inch at the mo, not sure with a pump. Your not looking bad to be fair mate, abs still showing etc.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> just for you....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha Cal have you ever had the Big Brother's Bubble shout layball:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol its sposed to be more gene simmonds than bubble :becky:

but did you see that i was greeting you with my right hand?:becky:

now if you wanna talk hats this is more my sorta thang...










bazza is one on my idols!

i bet he packed some crack n skunk into that phat pipe of his!

it is a bit worrying that he lived with his chum watson tho lol

size and condition is tolerable coming off the fusion 18 months ago..

i thought 3 months post op when i was picking up weights that was it..i was so wrong..


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Lol shall i leave you two to it? Lol. 200kg partial today people. Wow massive weight in my hands. Next step is doong that off the floor


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i reckon simply having that weight in your hands week in week out works.

get yourself some 0.5kg weights and keep it going..


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking forward to training tonight, i think i mentioned the mammoth leg session i had the other week, well its a repeat tonight but with a few lunges etc in and hopefully free weight squatting and not the dam smith machine. Should be good, i will get an early night as well as i am up again at 4.45 for work tommorow so plent of rest and food after and should go down a treat. 450KG coming up? Lets see


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Legs this evening ..

Started off with 2 warm up sets of squats and 3 working sets, up to 150kg on the last set, 6 reps.

We then did this crazy thing ive never done before;

1 set of leg raises on the machine immedietly followed by 10 reps on the leg press at 250kg, then immedietly 10 reps on the leg raise machine but with toes pointing inwards, then immedietly finished off with 12 lunges using bodyweight, arms crossed across chest. That was ONE set. We did three sets.

We then trained hams with leg curls, slow and a good contraction, and finished off with sets of calf raises, 5 sets.

Trouble at my gy is there are 3 sets of stairs leading up to it, and my legs were like jelly, not a good combonation 

Steak and veg for tea, more steak in a hour, then 6 egg whites and cottage cheese just before bed. Need to go and prepare tommorows food for work. Happy days.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

11.23 Time of post - just had 4th meal.

Severe DOMS in quads today and im sure it wont ease up tommorow. I stretched them earlier so not as tight.

Hate working weekends but im off for a month soon, so all good in the hood 

I know i keep saying, but ... BodyExpo coming up, cant wait.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

fishfingers said:


> 11.23 Time of post - just had 4th meal.


Greedy bast8rd! :lol:

izza: izza:

What time did you get up!?

Sounds like you're on target for a Jay Cutler 10 meal a day special.

:clap2:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

11.49 am and have just flushed away toothpaste taste with pint of coffee n spliff(s)...

meal one accomplished.

hardcore-you know the score!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I was up at 4.45  Explains it lol.

Musclechat resident loony is suiting you right down to the ground Cal


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats meant to say training god :becky:

working hard then bud?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Something like that mate, nice steady day so thought id check mchat and the loonies


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Balls to the wall shoulder and back session today.

Deads 3 sets 150kg for about 7 reps

Military press 4 sets, 3 with 50kg and 1 with 60kg.

Rear delts with light dumbells

Bent over rowns, underhand grip.

Side laterals - 5 sets with light dumbels, slow reps, extreme pain!

Lat pull down 3 sets.

I was sweating like a good un due to this glorious weather. The gym was playing some good music, sun was shining, and i really had a good session. Off down burton on friday for a couple of weeks so i shall be training at Physique, anyone who reads my journal knows i love that gym. Legs on friday.. cant wait.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Off down burton on friday for a couple of weeks so i shall be training at Physique, anyone who reads my journal knows i love that gym.


lol check out subtle cruising...

is that a set with 60kg db`s?

60 a side?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

subtle cruising? dude im lost lol No mate 60KG, 2 20kg plates and the 20kg bar. I can do more but dont feel it as much im just moving the weight,


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Had a good week of training, down at Physique. Got the latest issue of the beef a couple of days ago, my mate was in there, tom frost in the juniors. My mother in law picked it up and was calling all the lads in there freaks and horrible lol. Coming from a stron christian household, she said god would not approve haha! Had a rare pint of guiness with the fathet in law yesterday. This bloke walked past and asked me where i trained. We didnt know him from adam, so i was pleased that he recognised what i did.

Went for a few sprints earlier and nicely spewed all ovet the pavement 

train hard!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Had a good week of training, down at Physique. Got the latest issue of the beef a couple of days ago, my mate was in there, tom frost in the juniors. My mother in law picked it up and was calling all the lads in there freaks and horrible lol. Coming from a stron christian household, she said god would not approve haha! Had a rare pint of guiness with the fathet in law yesterday. This bloke walked past and asked me where i trained. We didnt know him from adam, so i was pleased that he recognised what i did.

Went for a few sprints earlier and nicely spewed all ovet the pavement 

train hard!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry, no progress reporting this time, just a report on the bodyexpo 2010. Wow what a day! I met daz ball and james llewellin, phil heath, jay cutler, tony freeman, james lewis, anf mr dorian yates. All were decent guys and down to earth, especially james and daz. Was amazing to meet dorian and jay, both mr o. Also saw marious pudzianowski - yeah probably spelt wrong lol - terry hollands, and mark felix. There was a good atmosphere all day, and i asked jay cutlet what the biggest difference is between british and american bodybuilding. He said the british gyms where much more hardcore which is amazing fot him to say. A good day an good memories, not to mention loads of free gear.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey guys sorry for the time away from this great site, ptomise to be back and keep updating and posting. Still training hard and learning, hoping all is well for the lads on here who train week in week out, year in year out. Keep up the work and il post an update up in the next few days. Train hard!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Its 06.16 am and im officially knackered as ive been up since 4.30am! The joys of work! Anyway im sure come 6pm when my leg session is in full swing that il forget all about the tiredness. Im starting running hills as of next week, hoping to increase leg strength and endurance and its a fun way to do cardio.

I have a cousin who has moved back to england after a good 10 years in ireland, and i have the job of training him to which im really happy about and ive already got him squatting after a week.

Also since last time i posted ive added rotator cuff excercises before every shoulder and chest session, hope this either stops or delays any injuries as i get older. il post after tonights session, enjoy your day and train hard!


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

i got a good article for rotator cuff exercises... its complicated a little but good information. Most people train it .

http://www.aptei.com/articles/pdf/Rotator_Cuff.pdf

Remember the main action of the rotator cuff is to stabilize the shoulder and not a prime mover.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers for that CanadaBiggerUK! Interesting reading.

Friday is always leg day for me, although it turned out to be just a quad session with two men i used to train with about 6 months ago until they moved gyms. We just did quads as i was strapped for time, but hams and calfs follow tommorow.

Basically after a long hard session, involving screaming, plenty of sweat and quite nearly tears, my legs are like jelly this morning. We got up to 400kg on the leg press for over ten reps.

Really hoping to compete next year, so bulk through the winter and strip down about March time to see how my body reacts to dieting.

Train hard!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Legs have just stopped hurting today, a good 5 days or so from when i last trained them, thats what i call DOMs!

I was up at 4am this morning doing cardio on the punch bag, i started work at six and im training later so this was the best time.

Later on i will be deadlifting, as well as rowing, kroc rows and the like, yeah back day! One of my favorite days. May switch to a full body routine soon, its been a good couple of years since i last did them.

Yours in strength ..


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Its been a few days since ive updated, another week or so of training for me. Ive noticed recently that my traps have come on, from the side the look fairly high and go right up into my neck which im chuffed about, theres nothing more powerful looking than big traps!

Watched the Olympia webcast and will be again tonight, im thinking its wide open!

Looking forward to the full body workouts , it will be the first time in over a year that i have followed a training shedule.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Since i last posted we have had the Olympia, which was one of the best yet! Congrats to Jay Cutler who i met this year at the Bodyexpo, Birmingham.

Sat on my arse at work, which is aching big time after a leg session yesterday.

4 sets of squats, 12 reps, worked up to 140kg

4 sets of dumbell lunges - 20kg in each hand

4 sets of hamstring curls - I did 4 reps and then changed the weight quickly up or down, really shocked the muscle

4 sets quad raises, full stack, unsure what weight it is.

Although it wasnt my most hardcore leg session, my legs ached like crazy whilst training and im suffering today so definately did some good.

Hope you all have a good weekend, yours in strength, Fish


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

time for some new pics fish.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I know your trying to perv Cal =P Maybe come the new year, still trying to get bigger!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

when i do some pics in 4 weeks time i`ll do a special one featuring the frank zane pose 

hopefully will be less thick waisted


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Lol the vacuum! Amazing pose that, dont see it any more with the GH guts!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

is that what it is?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

The name of it?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol well yeah, that pose youre doing on the top of your shed


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Ah right, not sure what the one i am doing is called, this is the one Zane did -

http://blog.muscle-build.com/wp-content/uploads/zane-vacuum.jpg

Done get that these days!

Started today off with a protein shake at 6am, then at 8am ive just had another one and a tin of rice pudding, which suprisingly didnt have much saturated fat, but a decent amount of carbs and protein.

Looking forward to tonights session where i will be training back, alone. Ive had a few traiing partners over the last few months, 1 of them is still well and truly in the iron game but has moved to another gym closer to home, one has got married and i havnt seen him for weeks, and then there are a few other wasters that i havnt got time for, i spent alot of time creating diets etc but they have jacked it in. So, some may come, some may go, but i will be here forever, head down, plowing on. As the old saying goes, Two hundred pounds will always be two hundred pounds!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

tescos rice pud is still like 20p a can or sommat..

being forced to my own shopping i bought 3 cans lol..

cant beat training alone fingers...

just you the iron and the mirror lol..


----------



## DanSalvage (Jun 18, 2010)

Good job on getting the log up!

Looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi DanSalvage, cheers bud the log has been up a while now just trying to keep it going, busy busy busy!

Yours in strength


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Squatted 180kg for 2 reps yesterday  New max. MASSIVE!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Well guys ive been working lates this week so wasnt in bed until 4am this morning. Alarms just gone off for the gym because i start wotk at 4 again but set off about 3. Knackered isnt the word. Gotta push the mere mortal feelings to one side and smash it! In the words of the spartans, UH AHHH!

Train Hard


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Deeply deeply disturbed this morning to wake up and see Cal's legs on my journal *shudder*

Lol only joking with ya dude good set of pins them!

Leg day for me later after work, think 20 rep breathing squats are in order followed by dumbell pullovers, stiff leg deads, calf raises, hack squats, lunges, leg press and leg extensions. This is going to hurt!

If you train today. make it a good one!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Morning all, early start for me for work over this weekend, up at 4.30, oh the joys..

As i mentioned i trained legs last night and also triceps. The sesh went something like this..

6 sets of squats, 2 warm up at 70kg 15 reps, 1 set at 110kg 8 reps, 1 set at 140kg 7 reps and 1 set at 160kg 5 reps.

Then 4 sets of leg press super setted with leg extensions, had about 250kg on the leg press for 15 reps, then burned out light weight on the extensions, concentrating on the contraction. I followed these with dumbell pullovers as i was breathing harder than when i had done the squats.

I then did standing 3 sets of calf raises on the smith machine, 130kg for 10 rep each.

Finished off with 5 sets of stiff deads, feet touching and nice slow reps to really feel the muscle working. Did really light weight at 50kg this time so could get a few more reps out (i normally do over 100kg.)

Triceps - Warm up with 1 arm dumbell raise behind the head, 3 sets

4 sets close grip bench, again light weight 60kg for 15 reps.

Rope push downs , 4 sets, not sure of weight but was really squeezing the muscle.

And finished with using the cable and pulling it down across my body from the side, again squeezing like mad.

Both legs and tri's ache today so i feel job well done.

Seems there are some real muppets at my gym just recently. A guy who used to come has just returned, always been on the gear, got slightly more bulky but always a skinny fat guy if you know what i mean, no shape or strength. Yet he gives everyone his 'advice' and tells them to take a ml of deca a day lol Goes on about how gear is amazing but he clearly knows jack s**t about training, diet or gear.

Rant over!  Changed my Avatar to some muscley fish as well, goes with the name lol

Have a good weekend. Your in strength, Fish


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

160 for 5 naturally regardless how low is very good dude....

i hope you got an early nite n maximised the good they did ya...

jesus 4.30!!!

does that time exist in the mornings?

i know it exists late at nite lol...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Yet he gives everyone his 'advice' and tells them to take a ml of deca a day lol Goes on about how gear is amazing but he clearly knows jack s**t about training, diet or gear.


pmsl whats his username on here???


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

He's not on here he's just at my gym. He was telling someone how he'd knocked out this bloke, only to find out that bloke had been dead for a year haha what a gimp i hate those people.

160KG was just below parrarel. And il be in bed by half 9 because same again tommorow lol. Cheers for replying dude.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

haha i was being saaaarcaaaastic mr.fingers....

you just descried half the members on here...

fook me, below parallel!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Ah right yeah lol told you id been up far too early ...

I use quite a wide stance when going heavy. Wrapped the knees for the first time to see if there was much difference. To be honest it was ok but not much difference. Max is 180kg parallel


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Morning guys hope all is well. Another training session last night so another log to be made;

Back;

Partial dead 5 sets of about 8 reps last set 2 reps with 230kg

Bent over rows 4 sets, didint count reps, 80kg

Pulldowns, unsure of weight but got a great stretch, about 15 reps.

Seated rows on cable machine. (Just to digress, this is one of my fave back excercises. A lad down at the gym has welded some metal together to put on this machine so that you can get an even bigger stretch and really pull the lats out. Went fairly hevay on this but the concentration was the stretch rather than the weight)

And then some cable work, no names for the excercises but something i have come up with.

My lats are aching like hell today as is the rest of my back, traps included. Had a really good sessions and feeling strong.

Hopefully, money allowing, il be back on the kre alkalyn soon which always gives me a boost.

Train hard!


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

fookin hell pal you can squat fair play to you


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers llkevh, ive squatted since ive been training, i think its one of if not the most important excercises to do for full body involvement.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

These 4,30 starts are killing me, its my last shift of the week and im cream crackered!

Trained with a friend who is just getting into training last night, not the best session as i feel i concentrated on him more than my training, but then again whats one bad session for me when i can help someone else get into it. However i did manage to incline bench press 100kg which i have never done before, and my chest is nicely sore today. A new excercise for you to try which i have found - lay flat on a bench and get one dumbell. Hold it with one hand and wrap round your other hand and hold it vertically. Lye doen with the dumbell in the same position and press it. The key here is not to go too heavy but to concentrate on squeezing the pecs. you will definately feel a deep contraction in the middle of your chest. This is now going to be a staple of my chest days.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah i seem to be having quite a few workouts where i have to focus on whoever i`m training with...

it is a pain in the ass, but again you do relax and try different things as one offs..

all about the long game innit FF... 

n RESPEC to the 4.30 starts...


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah mate its game for life this one so a one off wont harm, still aching today so did something right. Yeah my last one this week mate then only two of them next week. Occasionaly get up at 4 so i can do cardio first. Mad.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Its that time again .. update journal 

Had a good session today, i trained back. Still up now although id rather be in bed but im working until 2am.

Nice ache in my back at the minute and i suspect that will get worse 

Not really worked out training times very well this week but had a few things pop up so ive had to rearrange. I would normally train tommorow but i will train sat morning, give my self tommorow off and just do some light cardio.

Just thinking, im 4 years into weight training now. Ive Trained in various styles and even added some mma in when i was a teenager. Ive learnt alot and still learning, and ive made progress but still alot more to make. I think im just trying to point out to any young lads out there that this takes time so stick at it, be sensible and train hard and progress will follow.

Yours in strength


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I trained a little different to normal today, winter is here and its time for some size and strenght gains, hopefully!

Partial deads 5X5 180kg last set with 200kg

Military Press 5x5 80kg

Bent over rowns 5x5 110kg

Shrugs 5x5 160kg

I know with 5x5 you are meant to use the same weight thoughout but im trying to work out what was the best weight, i want to go as heavy as possible but still maintain reasonable form.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

if its strength your after have you read anything on Jim Wendler and his 531 routine?

i have previously posted an excel file with a simplified version of the system.

thought you might like to at least have a look?

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/powerlifting-strongman-forum/29815-jim-wendler-5-3-1-training-log.html#post257350


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Great stuff cheers mate im just looking at it now.

Just a few questions -

So i add my 1RM in the start box that is shaded? And the whole thing starts at week one benc then works across vertically? I only train 3 days a week so have you got anything for a 3 day split?

Ive heard this is really good and have massive amounts of respect for Jim Wendler.

For the record, i admire both Ronnie and Jay but id rather have Jays physique, and ive met him, he's a really nice guy.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

for a 3 day split you could possibly combine military press and bench for 1 workout?

the weights calculated are always possible to achieve with the 1.25kg, 2.5kg and above disc weights.

just follow each cycle in succession. jim always recommends a lower week, when you're trying to achieve new pb's every month!

saw jay cutler myself at birmingham nec this year (i have a nice signed picture too) and cannot wait till next years as ronnie is set to be there!!!!!!!!!!

would love to be built like jay myself .... my wife thinks i'm a weirdo!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Ah great thats were i saw him!  He was awesome, met quitea few guys there and will definately be there next year. We should meet up for a protein shake lol cheers for the advice il look into it.

Yours in strength


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Seems this old journal isnt getting much attention these days, maybe i need to start posting exactly what reps and sets with weight i have done and each gram of food i consume as well as my rest periods ... My writing style is a little bit different so bear with me.

Excellent training session last night, arms measured at 17 and a half inch yesterday evening. Also heard someone mention a metaphor in the gym last night, who said meatheads didnt have brains?..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bud, kinda deleted ur pm before i read it (in fat all my pm`s lol)

i reckon if one thing i say strikes a chord with you and benefits you i`m glad to help out..

one thing tho.

make a plan and stick to it.

dont get hooked up on if youre training like a BB or a powerlifter..

just make sure youre seeing progression for at least a third of your training cycle.

be a man and back off the weights when starting a cycle and let the weight build up..

you can take it relatively easy on legs(150kg squats instead of 160 for eaxample) and pour your effort into chest while youre doing so...

then back off chest once youve pb`d and work up to 170 for squats(ya pussy lol)

bit of rep would be nice as lomdon is breathing down my neck...


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Makes sense Cal i suppose you cant be trying for a PB with every excercise. Chest strength is lacking, 120kg PB, although i can press 50kg dumbells for reps and have done 60kg for one rep.

As far London, good luck dude =P


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how old are you?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

A ripe old 21 mate


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Severe DOMS after fridays leg session -

4 sets of working squats, 140kg

Stiff lef deads stood on a wooden board 110kg

Leg press 250 3 sets 20 reps

Seated leg press but focused on foot positioning for hams, 4 sets

4 sets leg extensions

Calf raises on smith machine.

Quads hurt but hams are agony, but hey, we love it .... right?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Morning brothers!!

I have been abit worst for wear the last couple of days, swollen glands and all that bollocks. Hence i missed monday at the gym as i could hardly move, but trained yesterday, just went light on my chest, 3 excercises, job done. It knocked me up a little bit after but im hoping to make another one tonight if im feeling up to it. Probably should rest but im not majorly ill, and i dont expect that the vikings stopped a battle because of a sore throat or cavemen stopped hunting. lol


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

after a weekend in bed or on the sofa due to illness (man flu), i missed monday night and still didn't feel upto it last night. i will though be definately there tonight. read somewhere this week that high testosterone levels suppresses immunity!! go figure :der:


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Thats got to be wrong surely? Think im just going to brave it dude, i felt i made the right decision by not going Monday but il go today. Think il be ready for a week off soon, always do that every few months. Do you?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

inconsistencies in working hours sometimes forces me to spend time away from the gym ... so i use that time as a break. however, i think that rest is really under rated.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I take a week off when i feel like i need one, i never say right im going to have one in 6 weeks or whatever. I personally feel i benefit from a week off, although during the actual week i feel lazy lol. But i always seem stronger and have a bigger determination after a week away. I still eat right and take sups etc etc just leave out the hard part!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Super duper tired! Managed to be 45 minutes late for work as well. Snows on its way, winter training has commenced!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Morning ladies! 

Hoping the gym is open today, sure it will be. I live in Rotherham South Yorkshire and got snowed in this morning for work with at least a foot of snow everywhere. In true viking style i dug my way out and drove 30 miles to work, stopped every now and then to help people push their cars.

Cant help but be excited about training today, something special about training in this kind of weather, always see who is serious about their training. Military press on the agenda today, lets see if 85kg will budge instead of the 80kg i mananged a few week back.

Feeling in high spirits, ready for the next few weeks winter training.

Train hard!


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

good attitude mate


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks bud, im the guy who PM'd you on facebook about the natural bodybuilding comp not long back.


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

85kg mili press....not bad at all mate. And yea good attitude!

Nice journal.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers matey, yeah im glad the mili press has improved!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

cardio today ... rocky style snow shovelling before breakfast!!

well done for getting into work today.

my course was cancelled and i'm just gonna ring the gym to see if anyone made it in today so that i can train.

may have to walk the 4 miles there and 4 miles back though!!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

ronnie cutler said:


> cardio today ... rocky style snow shovelling before breakfast!!
> 
> well done for getting into work today.
> 
> ...


Go for it dude, where about do you live? Yeah it was a strange drive to work but hey its a laugh, its not going to stop me, i already moan about how this country deals with the snow lol My gym is only a couple of streets away so hoping there is somebody there today.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Grimsby ... about 50 miles to your east.

managed to get the car onto the street where i promptly then was stuck!!

had to shovel more and get the missus driving so i could push it back into the drive.

if i make it into work tomorrow it'll be by foot. not cool but very cold!!!

roll on bodypower expo in may when it'll be scorchio


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah it was red hot last year. Well im stuck im not getting out tommorow lol managed to get home though. Work for the amulance service in control and goo to local emergencies so cant have time off so should be fun lol gym was shut so did some hill sprints in knee deep snow


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Thought id better update again, i know you are all desperate to read about my progress! Lol. Jokes all around.

Nothing major to report, a steady week of training, no PB's nothing extrodinary, nothing exciting. But thats the point, its about keeping going, training week in week out and not giving up.

Train hard..


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Down at the in laws this week, an ive got about 70kg of old weights in their shed. Not a massive amount bu i loaded up the bar and did 100 reps 2 sets of 50. Try it out  i was puffin like a good un and my quads were crazily pumped.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Had a good week training so far, legs on friday so il finish the week with a bang. Added some hill sprints this week as well, and i faired alot better than i thought. The hill i ran was not massive by but certainly quite steep. My best time was 11.7 seconds so in a few week that will be easily under 10. Hope everyone enjoys the holidays.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Well yesterday was meant to be leg day but i worked until 4 and by time i had got to the gym it was closed so i was pretty gutted. Was going to do some stuff at home but in the end i thought maybe a few days rest would help. Maybe the easy way out but i know il be feeling strong when i return. Working today as well which is xmas day but off for a few beers tonight and tommorow, thats it then back to it  Have a good one everyone!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Thats it for another year, the fat man has gone home! Worked xmas day but managed to get out of her at 4pm, went down to the inlaws for an awesome xmas dinner, stayed there boxing day and yesterday. Boxing day was a drinking day so set off at 11am and finished at 1am. Plenty of bad food in the meantime and a good ole jolly. I probably drink abut once every 3 months if that due to training, so quite enjoyed it. Yesterday i felt fine and trained down their end with a mate of mune, trained back and had an awesome session, deadlifting my own pb 180kg. Really good ache today all over my back and looking forward to 2011 going to be an awesome training year.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

is that 180 for a single?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Just a single with an olympic bar mate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i havent ever tried lifting with a straight bar from the usual height, but given the internet poundages i hear regularly and knowing how big you are if i`m surprised its so relatively low or releived that even tho your so big your PB is realistic.

intersting...


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Its been a fairly busy week and ive still got the rest of the weekend today. My back is still aching from mondays session and shoulders and chest from wednesday. Today is meant to be legs and i did think about giving it a miss all together, however ive decided to still train but go light with high reps, nothing TOO taxing on the system. Im a big believer in listning to the body and train accordingly. Hope its been a good week for everyone. Train hard..


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Actually thinking about some light overhead squats..


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Love those! Great core exercise & good cardio if you keep the intensity up!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Tried them on Friday Ronnie Cutler, brilliant, really worked the core as well. Fairly difficult to start with and i only used the olympic bar as i had never done it before but i will be adding weight next week. By the way, Ronnie or Jay? Ronnie is at the expo this year, need to get hole of my ticket.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

did you feel any strain on your back dude?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

No mate. I was going to use a belt to start with but i did a few reps to try and find form and then just stayed with the bar to see how i went. Its abit weird trying to coordinate everything at first but a great burn in the quads and as i say the core was tight. Got a few funny looks like... lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i will give em a go next workout but look bloody unatural to me


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah they do lol oh well no one will see you training at home haha. Sent a dude an email the other day about strongman because he apparently runs a gym about half an hour from me and has strongman equipment. No reply yet though, but how freaking cool would that be


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

fishfingers said:


> Tried them on Friday Ronnie Cutler, brilliant, really worked the core as well. Fairly difficult to start with and i only used the olympic bar as i had never done it before but i will be adding weight next week. By the way, Ronnie or Jay? Ronnie is at the expo this year, need to get hole of my ticket.


I only use 5 or 10 aside on an Olympic bar anyway. Takes all my concentration to not move the bar too far forward and drop it!

I have got my ticket for the Satutday and both Ronnie & Jay have confirmed they're attending! I literally cannot wait! Which day you thinking of attending?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Jays there as well? Great stuff met him last year but didnt know he was there this year. Did you get a VIP ticket? Im not sure i think the saturday as well we went sunday last time..


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

VIP tickets are called Team Bodypower this year.

I went Sunday last year, that's why I went for Saturday this year too.

Denny Felix (Mark Felix's wife) has emailed me to say that if you get your ticket through her, you get a free seat for the strongman competition!

How cool is that!?!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

How much are the Team Bodypower ones? We got them cheap as a gym last year i only paid £20 but a few lads are going this year but not through the gym so i suspect it will be more this year ...


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I paid £30 off the website. That gets you in the super theatre and competitors lounge.

Dennis Wolf has confirmed too. I hope Andy Haman will be there again. And I emailed Robster Le Monster off Sky's Active Channel and he said he will also be there.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Le Monster was there last year as well. Ronnie Coleman mate wow going to be amazing, hoping Terry Hollands will be there as well. £30 isnt bad at all i was expecting more than that. i will book them soon! Hows training going mate?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Ronnie Coleman living legend!

As regards training, it has never been better. I have made more progress in the last 6 months than I made in the last 6 years!

After doing a strength and mass building period where I put beat all my personal targets, I have now been cutting for 8 weeks and have shed 28lb and 6% BF. So I'm really happy and am focused on the expo to push myself even harder!

As I know from reading your log, only the snow has made recent training difficult (difficult, but not impossible). The only problem is I'm venturing into over training. I've hit the gym 10 times over the last 9 consecutive days. So I'm having today off to watch all the footy on TV!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Well done mate! Sounds like your doing well keep up the hard work. Ten times in nine days? Dam lol. Yeah the snow made it a little bit difficult with the gym shutting occasionally but had a productive winter and this is going to be a good year!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Well you're lookin pretty hot in your avatar picture! Lol

I will keep my eye out for you at the expo. Musclechat members could elect a time to meet up at the Extreme stand?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah sounds good to me mate!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Well. another training day is here! Looking forward to today, back has a slight ache init from Monday when i tense but should be ok. Managed to row 70kg dumbells again Monday but this time without straps. Hope everyones ok and in good health.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

So im going strongman training not this saturday but saturday after in Stocksbridge, can i wait? Nooo!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

oh god are you gonna start banging on about that pebble you picked up the other day again...:becky:


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Lmao thats just made my day Cal, no il save everyones ears but maybe it will be with one arm next time after a few strongman sessions haha


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

go on..

indulge the plebs dude...

stick a piccy up and i bet within a week london will be strongman training for functional strength, cos he doesnt want to get too big... :becky: :behindsofa:


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Lmao i might do my mate mates coming on sat and he want to see me lift it so il get him to take a piccy haha


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

paint yourself green and then do it


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I draw the line at acting out your fantasies dude ... :bolt: :becky::becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol my fantasies are far more funky than that!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Lol at the Crazy Cal!

Its been a funny week, had an amazing session monday and ached all week, decided to give it a miss midweek due to sev doms and felt abit under the weather, so i couldnt wait to train last night.

I did 20 rep squats with 110kg to start with. 10 were easy and i got to 15 and felt like i was going to pass out, could see stars and blurred vision. 18 was crazy and unfortunately the last two reps wernt excellent form and my lower back aches today, sign of a bad squat. The first 18 reps were excellent, arse to floor as well. Managed the 20 though, and went straight away to do some DB pullovers whilst still heavy breathing.

Also clean and pressed 80kg, worked up with doing reps at 60kg and then tried a single with 80kg and managed it. I felt i still had some in the tank but il leave that for next week.

Working today until 4 then a nice lye in sunday and monday before back to work. Hope y'all have a decent weekend..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dont go arse to floor matey.

in fact from 2" approaching parallel i can see my lower back getting pulled and i have excellent flexibilty and form...

saying that i c0cked my back up using ohhh 5kg too much recently..

it was an awful set and when i watched the vid back it actually looked fine, but it wasnt, not even close.

its amazing what vids dont show tbh.

anyhoo bud, my recomendation is dont go so low...

best ROM = safest ROM.

a ROM aint safe if you cant repeat it week in week out.

ive given up trying to squat and am sticking with me trap bar from now on..


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah. I always try and use good from especially with squats and deads but at the end of 20 reps i was flagging. Ive always tried to go arse to flow but when im doing a 1rm il go pararell or just below, enough to get away with if i did a comp. Yeah stick with the trap bar dude, better be safe than not be able to train at all after an injury.

Legs ache today and backs just about ok now. You training today mate or day off?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Its payday tommorow, thanks goodness, more quality food in, new tub of protein. Heres to another good hard month of training ... CHEERS!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

So, today i went to strongman.. IT WAS AWESOME!

Started off my unloading all the equipment and meeting the lads there.

Overall i did farmers walk - 95kg each hand

Yolk walk - 150kg

Sled pull - 150kg

Log press - 70kg - could have done more but was learning technique

Tyre flip - trye was 400kg and i couldnt lift it so me and another young lad did it together so you could call it 200kg

Then a medley event which included carrying a beer keg full of water of 25m and load onto a table.

Spewed up and ripped all the caluses off my hand after farmers which bled nicely, it was awesome. Totally different from training in the gym, and cardio needs to be upped if this becomes a regular thing. Try it people you wont regret it!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Spewed up, you bloody lightweight lol


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Spewed up, you bloody lightweight lol


Haha! Felt better after and cracked on though  Chalked hands etc, awesome mate. Come with me net week dude


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

That does sound totally awesome!

Where did you do all this?

Is it a members thing or can anyone try?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Its in stocksbridge, sheffield. I emailed a lad over the internet, theres about 5 of them training, 2 of them really strong. No he said anyone is welcome!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

161lbs doing strongman lol. Sheffield is mission from me lol


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

aww bless. lmao


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

sounds class that mate would love to do it. keep it up


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers mate.

Anyway just to let you all know i got the job as a prison officer i was after so il be moving down staffordshire shortly and the job starts on the 14th


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Not much to report from this week, i have had a week of training as i pulled my back but it all seems ok again. Feeling stronger after a week off, think im going to lift some light weights tonight to prepare for next week. This is also my last day at the Ambulance Service, i start at the prison on Monday. Exciting stuff  Take care lads and lasses, have a good weekend and as always, train hard!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

how'd it go today?

did anyone get shanked? :axe:


----------

